# Dandelion under our tree



## Grampa Don (May 25, 2021)

Also an old toadstool and some clover.







Don


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Too pretty to remove, Don.

Too bad there aren't a few other pretty and colourful flowers growing out of the root system.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for the comment and likes.  Our lawn is pretty wild.  Anything green that stands up to mowing is welcome, including lots of dandelions.  

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Pretty photo!


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

That is so pretty.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

I went for a walk in the woods today and this solitary poppy stood proud but alone...


----------

